# Bearded dragon eggs



## josh87 (Oct 3, 2012)

help my beardy eggs are collapsing and are starting to turn a yellow color will they still hatch they have been in the incubator for 57 days now at 31degrees


----------



## Womagaunt (Oct 3, 2012)

Im not master at breeding beardies but doesnt it take between 60-70 day for them to hatch, i heard somewhere that the eggs beguin to collapse when they are going to hatch? not sure but anyways i think they will be fine congratulations mate!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Oct 3, 2012)

Not sure mate, but hopefully they are hatching and you will have some awesome bubs emerging.


----------



## euphorion (Oct 3, 2012)

They start to collapse on themselves when the hatchies are absorbing the last of the moisture from the eggs. Not sure about the colour of some of them, they may have been a touch too damp during incubation but it's about the right time, maybe a little early, for them to start dehydrating anyway so hopefully they're all okay  Good luck! Baby beardies are just the cutest things


----------



## josh87 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks guys fingers crossed


----------



## Xcell (Oct 3, 2012)

Just wondering have you candled them to see if the are furtile?


----------



## josh87 (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah candled them before and they are fertile


----------



## Xcell (Oct 4, 2012)

Ok sweet. They must be hatching then. Good luck


----------

